# Craftsman Snowblower 2013 - 21 inch single stage 4 cycle



## bhumeny (Jan 9, 2022)

First off, I am not sure what the model number is. There is a sticker on it that says 52061 but that is not a valid model number. There is no plate that has the model/serial number.
Therefore. I cannot locate a manual for it.
I cannot locate the oil dipstick. There is an oil filler cap on the top but no stick attached to it.
Any help locating a manual or the dipstick would be appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## Tony P. (Jan 9, 2017)

It's possible you have a Craftsman C950-52060-1. Look at a parts list. I suspect the dipstick may have broken off the filler cap.


----------



## bhumeny (Jan 9, 2022)

I have attached a picture of the snow blower.


----------



## bhumeny (Jan 9, 2022)

Unfortunately, C950-52060-1 is not the correct model number. I also checked all of the C950-xxxxx manuals but none are a match.
Very strange.
Bill


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome to SBF. That machine LOOKS like a Poulan Pro 621es which is\was made by Husqvarna. If so---here is a link to the owners manual.
Poulan Pro PR621ES SNOW THROWER User Manual | 28 pages (manualsdir.com)

OR- just found

520610.pdf - Google Drive


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

bhumeny said:


> Unfortunately, C950-52060-1 is not the correct model number. I also checked all of the C950-xxxxx manuals but none are a match.
> Very strange.
> Bill


Looks like it is on the cap.
Either fell into the filler hole or is on the ground somewhere.
Buy another?


----------



## bhumeny (Jan 9, 2022)

Thanks for everyone’s responses. It looks like Grunt nailed it. I am wondering how he was able to find it and I wasn’t. I thought I was pretty good at this stuff, but looks like Grunt is better!
Thanks
Bill


----------



## bhumeny (Jan 9, 2022)

Now, does anyone know where I can get parts from?
Should I try Poulan?
Thanks


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

[QUOTE="bhumeny, post: 1808582, member: 146438" ]Now, does anyone know where I can get parts from?
Should I try Poulan?Thanks[/QUOTE]

Hello Bill. I found the manual here-
Sears Parts Diagrams - PartsBay.ca

I tried entering the paddle part number on ebay, and came up with a blank. I "think" the Craftsman and Poulan were\are made by Husqvarna.

UPDATE-
looks like you can use the Poulan model 621ES for parts.
Poulan Pro PR 621 ES (961820004-02) - Poulan Pro Snow Thrower (2012-06) Parts Lookup with Diagrams | PartsTree


----------

